

Apple’s New Data Center To Host Nuance Tech; Partnership Announcement At WWDC - nikhilpandit
http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/09/apple-nuance-data-center-deal/

======
kanny96
This probably explains why Apple had stationed Jerome Belegarda and his team
of spoken language group focus on distributed speech processing for quite some
time.

~~~
zmanian
This makes sense in light of the Siri acquisition. Siri relied heavily on
Nuance tech. They were both SSRI alumni.

Apple seems to be "friending" SSRI for AI tech.

~~~
reddot
The Nuance of today has little to nothing in common with the post-acquisition
Nuance. It's really name-only at this point. Some of their speech technology
has been incorporated into the Nuance 9 engine. There are some profesional
services employees and perhaps a few product engineers. Most of the speech
engine developers quit and tried to join Yahoo ([http://news.cnet.com/Yahoo-
accused-of-poaching-speech-engine...](http://news.cnet.com/Yahoo-accused-of-
poaching-speech-engineers/2100-1030_3-5885971.html)).

